# each type's probable cause of death



## Omnidexterity (Jun 29, 2014)

According to this thread, the leading cause of INTJ death is ENFPs.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Khiro said:


> *ENFP*
> Choked to death on rainbow


----------



## unblossom (Jul 24, 2014)

INFP: drowned after daydreaming whilst taking a bath


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

INFP: So busy daydreaming they forgot they were even alive!


----------



## unblossom (Jul 24, 2014)

All types die due to an INTJ's complex scientific world domination plan of killing off all other types. Imagine a world with only INTJs...


----------



## Thepe (Nov 7, 2014)

Omnidexterity said:


> According to this thread, the leading cause of INTJ death is ENFPs.


I don't mind.


----------



## lunai (Feb 22, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> INTJ- lab explosion due to a ENFP sneaking up behind him to give a surprise hug while he was working on a nuclear weapon


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

lunai said:


>


typical INTJ/ENFP relationship


----------



## zeelf (Aug 7, 2014)

INTP: Sits at computer, engulfed in a Wikipedia binge. Smoke starts to fill the room. INTP remembers they left something on the stove in the attempt to cook. INTP panics and runs towards kitchen. INTP stumbles on some clutter on the floor. Falls. Hits head on some (other) clutter with sharp edges. Dies.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

INTJ: Turns out Narcissism is deadly.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

ISFP: Refuses to eat food because said food is too pretty to eat.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

ENTJ: Aneurysm triggered by the stress of everyone else around being super inefficient.


----------



## Endless Rainbows (Oct 1, 2014)

ENFJ: Killed by a stampede at a protest for some idealistic cause for the betterment of man.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

INTP: starvation upon rationalizing the answers to the fundamental questions of the universe.


----------



## TheINFJ (Apr 12, 2014)

INFJ: Being martyred for their cause, faith, or religion.
ENTP: Making the wrong person angry.
INTJ: Comes up with ten page thesis as to why they should not live.
ISTP: Tried to do that "totally rad" skateboard trick and died.

Of course, all these I mean in jest.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

INTP: Forgetting to eat


----------



## pukeyshibas (Dec 10, 2013)

zeelf said:


> INTP: Sits at computer, engulfed in a Wikipedia binge. Smoke starts to fill the room. INTP remembers they left something on the stove in the attempt to cook. INTP panics and runs towards kitchen. INTP stumbles on some clutter on the floor. Falls. Hits head on some (other) clutter with sharp edges. Dies.


Too accurate :laughing: Honestly though, something along these lines will be the death of me


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

ESTP: death by overdose or crazy stunt.

"Hold my beer. Watch this..."

"Famous last words..."


----------



## zeelf (Aug 7, 2014)

pukeyshibas said:


> Too accurate :laughing: Honestly though, something along these lines will be the death of me


Agree. I mean both happen to me regularly, it's really just a matter of time.


----------



## Then (Oct 1, 2014)

ESTP: Drops his 200 pound weight set on himself and has too much pride to ask for help.
ESTJ: Cant find a perfect mix of socializing and work, and explodes.
ESFP: Breaks their jaw from talking so much, and is too busy talking to notice.
ESFJ: Accidentally kills a kitten, thus giving her too much emotional pain to go on,

ISTP: Shoots themself accidentally with their favorite gun.
ISTJ: Litterally manages to work themself to death.
ISFP: Messes up with the a hot glue gun and said eye.
ISFJ: Gradually gets sick from the person she's taking care of, but is too busy taking care of the other person to notice.

ENTP: Dies is in a sky-diving accident
ENTJ: Gets stabbed in a brutal argument
ENFP: Fall out of a tree.
ENFJ: Manipulates the wrong person.

INTP: Extreme lack of vitamins
INTJ: Heart failure.
INFP: Walks off a suspension bridge while day dreaming.
INFJ: Kidnapped


----------

